# [A] Merciless Legion  rekrutiert



## Belnedro (25. Juli 2014)

Merciless Legion  www.mlgc.eu

Die Merciless Legion sucht Kämpfer gegen die Eiserne Horde ! 

Helft uns, gemeinsam unsere Ziele zu erreichen und den Schutz der Völker Azeroths zu gewährleisten.

Unsere Raids schlagen wir von 20:00 Uhr an und versuchen um 23:00 Uhr siegreich das Kampfgetümmel zu verlassen !

Stellt Euch im Bereich der WoW Beitrittsgesuche vor, auch wenn ihr nicht
immer am Raid teilnehmen könnt, nehmen wir Euch in die 
Reserve und Nachschub Verbände auf. 

Auf die Gemeinschaft !
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Was wir Euch bieten:

- Langjährige Erfahrung aus Spielen wie: World of Warcraft, 
Dark&Light, Vanguard, Lord of the Rings Online, Age of Conan, 
Pirates of the Burning Sea, Allods, Warhammer Online, RIFT, SWTOR, 
GuildWars2&#8230; um nur einige zu nennen
- Eine professionelle Gilde und eine erfahrene Communityleitung
- Erwachsener, niveauvoller Umgang untereinander und auch anderen Spielern gegenüber
- Unbegrenzter eigener Teamspeak3 Server für Mitglieder und deren Freunde
- Ein modernes und gut besuchtes Forum zum Austausch von Spielinhalten und auch reichlich Unsinn
- Erfolgsorientiertes Spielen aus gesundem Ehrgeiz heraus, ohne in Zwänge auszuarten!



Was Ihr uns bieten solltet:

- Gemeinsame Spielfreude und Zielerreichung steht vor überzogenem, persönlichem Ehrgeiz!
- Du bist motiviert die gildeninternen Ziele mit zu verwirklichen
- Du bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt!
- Du bist nicht kontaktscheu und möglichst im Besitz eines Headset's inklusive Mikro
- Nervlich dazu in der Lage dem allabendlichen verbalen Wahnsinn im TS 
beizuwohnen, sowie diesen ohne Folgeschäden zu verarbeiten

Wende Dich für nähere Informationen ingame an Belnedro, Jaric, Raýka


www.mlgc.eu


----------



## Belnedro (28. Juli 2014)

push


----------



## Raýka-MLGC (10. September 2014)

[attachment=13689ortal - Kopie.jpg]

_*Die >>MERCILESS LEGION<< befindet sich in Planung für den WoD-Content.
Aus diesem Grunde rekrutieren wir wieder Spieler ALLER KLASSEN für unsere PvE-Reihen.
Aber natürlich sind uns nicht nur raidwillige Spieler Willkommen.
Auch für jede andere Art von Spielinteresse, findet sich ein Platz in unserer Gemeinschaft.

Schaut einfach mal vorbei unter WWW.MLGC.EU (WoW-Bereich),
oder kontaktiert uns ingame für weitere Info's.
Ansprechpartner für Rekrutierung/Memberaufnahme sind: Raýka, Belnedro und Jaric!

Gilde: Merciless Legion
Community-Homepage: www.mlgc.eu
Server: Mal'Ganis
Fraktion: Allianz
Ausrichtung: PvE

Wir freuen uns darauf von Euch zu hören!*_​


----------



## Raýka-MLGC (16. September 2014)

*Hiermit begrüßen wir noch einmal offiziell unsere Neuzugänge der letzten Woche!
Wir freuen uns Euch mit dabei zu haben!
Auf eine gute, erfolgreiche Zeit mit vielen gemeinsamen Stunden Spass!*

_Ankündigung der Raidleitung:
Im Hinblick auf den Release von "WoD" wird unser Raidbetrieb des aktuellen Addons zum 31.10.2014
vorläufig eingestellt. Der letzte MoP-Raid findet somit am 30.10.2014 statt.
Dann heißt es: Waffen schärfen, neue Zaubersprüche lernen, Wunden verheilen lassen und gemeinsames leveln Richtung WoD-Content!_

*Weiterhin nehmen wir immer noch SPIELER ALLER KLASSEN in unsere Reihen auf.
Info unter www.mlgc.eu oder ingame bei Raýka, Belnedro und Jaric.*​


----------



## Raýka-MLGC (25. September 2014)

Da Gemeinschaft und Zusammenarbeit innerhalb unserer Gilde GROSS geschrieben wird,​hat sich das Team der Gildenleitung dazu entschlossen, ab sofort gemeinsame Events zu veranstalten.

Wir beginnen damit die "Erfolgs-Jäger" zu unterstützen und in vergangenen Raidinstanzen Erfolge zu erarbeiten.​Dazu ist jedes Gildenmitglied (erforderliche Charakterstufe vorausgesetzt) herzlich eingeladen.
Das soll auch dazu beitragen das neue Gildenmitglieder in unseren Reihen integriert werden,​sich Spieler kennen lernen, die vielleicht bisher nur kaum oder garnichts mit einander zu tun hatten,​es soll den Gemeinschaftssinn fördern und vor allem: soll es Spaß machen!

Wer auch Interesse hat Teil unserer Gemeinschaft zu werden,​der kann sich weiterhin zwecks Information unter www.mlgc.eu,​oder ingame bei Belnedro, Jaric oder Raýka melden.​


----------



## Belnedro (9. Oktober 2014)

Momentan verstärkt auf der Suche nach Schurke, Schamanen, Mönch, Magier. Natürlich sind auch alle anderen Klassen weiterhin willkommen !


----------

